# Mobile Chargers



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Useful mobile chargers for your smart phones.....with the Ag-user in mind.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/farm-management/technology/6-ongo-mobile-chargers_322-sl29647


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Doesn't most equipment have cigarette lighter outlets? Especially cabbed equipment? I guess the price point on those types of things are about $100. I can really see those things being usefull for those who travel by airplane a lot.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Doesn't most equipment have cigarette lighter outlets? Especially cabbed equipment? I guess the price point on those types of things are about $100. I can really see those things being usefull for those who travel by airplane a lot.


Mine certainly does but I can count the number of times my iPhone has run out of juice on one hand and every time it did I was using the internet radio in my shop without the charger. Pretty much all of the planes I ride in (long haul) have a USB port that I rarely use. They usually have 110V as well. Maybe if I used an iPad/tablet I'd be more interested but even traveling to some pretty remote places I've never had a lack of power problem. Just another way to get your money.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Mike120 said:


> Mine certainly does but I can count the number of times my iPhone has run out of juice on one hand and every time it did I was using the internet radio in my shop without the charger. Pretty much all of the planes I ride in (long haul) have a USB port that I rarely use. They usually have 110V as well. Maybe if I used an iPad/tablet I'd be more interested but even traveling to some pretty remote places I've never had a lack of power problem. Just another way to get your money.


I guess the airlines that I've travelled on the last couple of years don't have usb or 110v. Or at least the actual airplanes I was on didn't. American Airlines and Frontier Airlines. Though AA did have wifi.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Some of my best moments these days is when the battery runs down.
Phones are akin to email. Always somebody wanting to plan your day or week.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Some of my best moments these days is when the battery runs down.
> Phones are akin to email. Always somebody wanting to plan your day or week.


I only have my personal email on my phone. It's set for only manual update and I only use it when I'm traveling. It can wait until I go in my office.


----------

